# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  ملخص مباراة ( روسيا - اليونان )

## العالي عالي

نقدم لكم التغطية الخاصة لمباراة المجموعة الرابعة  لكأس الأمم الأوروبية - يورو 2008

بين فريقي



اليونان X روسيا

   
دخول اللاعبين

  أهداف المباراة بتعليق نبيل نقشبندي بوضوح 1 MB 
كونستانتين زوريانوف  


  أهداف المباراة بتعليق محمد بركات بوضوح 1 MB  
كونستانتين زوريانوف

  ملخصات المباراة بتعليق نبيل نقشبندي  
ملخص الشوط الثاني (7 دقائق، 35 ميجا)  (رابط آخر)  (رابط آخر)

ملخص الشوط الأول (10 دقائق , 51 ميجا) (وصلة أخرى) 

ابرز الحالات التحكيمية لمباراة اليونان وروسيا :





(رابط أخر)

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

Thank you

----------


## العالي عالي

> Thank you


مشكور عبدالله على المرور

----------

